# Vislor Antilly IPO 1 Obedience



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

This is me and Anti in our first ever IPO trial. We scored 94/100 points in obedience.

Vislor Antilly IPO 1 Obedience 94 - YouTube


----------

